# Shimano SIENNA 1000 FB Spezial Edition!



## Bigfish-shop (27. Juni 2007)

*Shimano SIENNA 1000 FA Spezial Edition!*

News 005 - Juni 07 *BIGFISH - Ihr Angelfachgeschäft in Erkner! *

*Shimano SIENNA 1000 FA Angelrolle - Spezial Edition !*
*Neu im Sortiment: Lunker City Drop Shot Kit - optimal für den Einstieg in das Drop-Shottin! *
*Das Lunker City Drop-Shot Kit ! *

*Neu im Sortiment: Lunker City Drop Shot Kit!*
*

*​ 
Neben dem nötigen Zubehör findet man _auf der Rückseite der Verpackung eine detaillierte Anleitung_, um das Drop-Shot Rig zusammenzustellen. Desweiteren können Sie auch gern bei uns in unserem Angelfachgeschäft vorbeikommen und sich den Umgang mit den Drop Shot Ködern und deren Montage *im neuen Wasserbecken zu Kunstköder-Vorführung* zeigen lassen.​
*Inhalt der Dropshot -Einsteigerpakete:* 

5 Stk. 4.75" Rascal Worms (Länge ca. 12 cm)
2 Stk. runde Drop-Shot Bleie (7 Gramm)
2 LC Litewire-Offsethaken Gr. 2
So finden Sie uns:




 
Neue Cykaden eingetroffen!

*Alle Farben in allen Größen *sind am 21.06.07 frich eingetroffen!​ 
Nutzen Sie Ihren Vorteil der riesigen Farbauswahl aller Cycaden-Größen noch heute.​ 
_*Spezial Edition*_ - ab nur *33,95 EUR*
incl. 19 % MwSt exkl. Versandkosten

*Details Shimano SIENNA 1000 FA:*​

*Gewicht: 210g *
*Übersetzung: 5.2 : 1 *
*Schnurfassung 0.25mm/90m*
*Kugellager 3+1*


 


BIGFISH Angeln, Sport & Freizeit · Inh.: Sven Lüssow, Friedrichstraße 50, 15537 Erkner​ 

eMail: info@bigfish-shop.de · www.bigfish-shop.de · Tel.: 03362 - 299 304 · Fax: 03362 - 299 305​


----------

